# Winch control



## Mossy517 (Jan 13, 2011)

I have been thinking, has anyone altered their winch switches? So as to have them closer to the grip?

My thinking, the best way would be a small push button near each grip. Out on one side(left grip) and mount another button IN (near the right grip). I am going to be looking into this as I think it would make it much nicer, especially while plowing.


----------



## 92ramcharger (Jun 29, 2007)

I've seen someone try that already, a button on the right side would be more of a pain than anything else, with the throttle on that side it makes pushing a button slow ya way down.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Used a momentary DPDT center-off switch to run the winch and a piece of scrap steel... Since the pic, I trimmed the extra material off, painted the bracket, soldered the wires on the back of the switch, and put a rubber boot over the switch. Works good, even with gloves on.


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

here i alwas thought this was close enough. now you have us all thinking.
more mods ispose.
the only thing is if you use it for summer fun you might want to move it
out of the way


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

irv;1218474 said:


> here i alwas thought this was close enough. now you have us all thinking.
> more mods ispose.
> the only thing is if you use it for summer fun you might want to move it
> out of the way


Yeah, it could get bumped there if you're not careful. Certainly easy to use though with your thumb without having to take your hand off the handlebars... This machine is pretty much parked all summer, it really only gets used for clearing sidewalks in the winter.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

i have the original warn toggle on mine, its as near the grip as youcanget it and worksawesome and thats why i kept it like that all the rest seem huge to me.


----------



## Mossy517 (Jan 13, 2011)

IPLOWSNO;1219324 said:


> i have the original warn toggle on mine, its as near the grip as youcanget it and worksawesome and thats why i kept it like that all the rest seem huge to me.


Yea, I thnk I saw Warn has two pivot points so you can "swing" it more towards the grip. I may have to look into getting one of their switches


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

yea it is small and very close to the grip,


----------



## noooooo (Nov 17, 2009)

The switch on top of the handlebar controls the winch. The black switch by the grip controls mibar up/down. The gray switch controls the power angle.







http://forums.atvconnection.com/album.php?albumid=7733&pictureid=31742 I can keep my hand on the grip as I work the switches.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

nooooooooooooo, that is a diffferent setup ya got going on, how much does your up and down actuator? cost and is it holding up?


----------



## noooooo (Nov 17, 2009)

The Mibar setup and the moose hydro turn kit have gone up in price. The mibar actuator squeals regularly as it is used. Dunno if it can be rebuilt if it dies on me. It is a bear linear actuator. I think the mibar is now about $500. I bought mine several years ago for about $300-or $350 They are calling for up to 16" of snow here tomorrow.


----------

